# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  مشاجرة اربد الأهلية : القبض على 40 طالبا واطلاق قنابل دخانية وتكسير سيارات

## هدوء عاصف

مشاجرة اربد الأهلية : القبض على 40 طالبا واطلاق قنابل دخانية وتكسير سيارات




الحصن نيوز - اربد

تمكنت قوات الأمن من إلقاء القبض على 40 طالبا من مسببي الشجار في جامعة اربد الأهلية و كانوا يحملون الجنازير والعصي وبعض الأدوات الحادة.

وقد جاء كل هذا بناء على طلب من رئيس جامعة اربد الأهلية  الدكتور محمد الصباريني نتيجة المشاجرة التي وقعت داخل أسوار الجامعة وجاءت امتدادا لمشاجرة جامعة اليرموك.

وقام مجموعة من الطلبة يتراشقون الحجارة فيما بينهم داخل الجامعة وبناء على طلب من رئيس الجامعة تم دخول قوات من الأمن للسيطرة على الموقف .

وبالسرعة الممكنة تمكنوا من  السيطرة على الموقف وفض المشاجرة بين الطلبة وإلقاء القبض على مجموعة منهم وإعادة الهدوء إلى الجامعة.

 ووفق شهود عيان : " أطلقت قوات الامن قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريق الطلبة ، وتم توقيف بعضهم " .

وانتشرت عشرات السيارات المسلحة التابعة لقوات الدرك والشرطة على الباب الرئيسي للجامعة .

وبين شهود عيان انه شوهد  4 سيارات على الاقل تم تحطيم زجاجها نتيجة الشجار العنيف بين طلبة من منطقتي الصريح والرمثا في حرم جامعة اربد الاهلية .

----------

